# VBA or VSTO or Both



## Tomred (Mar 8, 2013)

It's a while since I looked at Excel and need to brush up on it.
I write to ask if I'd be best to drop VBA and start learning VSTO.

I currently have Excel 2003 but plan to get a more recent version.
Which I'm not sure about either ?

Any advice would be much appreciated.


----------



## Smitty (Mar 8, 2013)

It depends on what you want to do.

For working strictly within Office apps, then VBA is great.

If you want to create stand-alone applications that utilize Office apps, then .NET.

As for the version of Office, I'd go with Office 2013.  The Office 365 offering is pretty reasonable, although I'd definitely go with the Pro version so you get Access.

HTH,


----------



## FDibbins (Mar 8, 2013)

Hi Smitty

I'm a mod on the excelforum, and from what I have heard from quite a few members there, they suggest that 2013 is not the version to upgrade to, and that 2007 or 2010 would be a better option.  I myself am on 2007, and have not even seen 2013, let alone used it,so I am just going by what others have reported on their experiences with 2013


----------



## Smitty (Mar 8, 2013)

2007 vs. 2010 is like Vista vs. Windows 7 (2010 is essentially 2007 fixed).  I wouldn't even consider 2007 an option.

As for 2013, that's a personal preference, but there are a lot of great additions, like PowerPivot being standard, not an add-in.  And you have Agaves, which are pretty cool.  The downside is that the look is horrible, as it follows the **** Metro theme.

If you're going to make the jump from 2003, then I'd probably go right to 2013 and skip the interim.  I have both versions and work in 2010 and 2013 equally, although I prefer 2010.  Unfortunately, I don't see Microsoft going backwards to the old look anytime soon, so you might as well get used to it.


----------



## FDibbins (Mar 8, 2013)

Thanks for the input, and I agree that in most cases its a personal preference.  At work we have 2007 and I have that at home too, maybe when finances permit.......lol


----------



## Tomred (Mar 8, 2013)

Hello Smitty
Thanks for the reply and explanations.
Office 2013 Pro, I think you've made my mind up for me although I was attracted to 2007 or 2010 the vista windows 7 analogy has sorted that for me and I'd like Access too. The *metro* look might not bother me as it's been a while since I worked with Excel.

*You Wrote:*


> If you want to create stand-alone applications that utilize Office apps, then .NET.



I want to create stand alone applications and because of this I thought VSTO might be the better option.
My next problem is getting to grips with VSTO from a no previous knowledge background.
Would you be able to suggest some *Recommended Reading* book titles on learning VSTO?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Smitty (Mar 8, 2013)

VSTO doesn't really exist anymore, as it's now been bundled into .NET as "Office Developer Tools".

See: Now Available: Office Developer Tools for Visual Studio 2012 - Somasegar's blog - Site Home - MSDN Blogs

Here's the link to the Visual Studio 2012 options.

The Express editions are free, and I assume that they include the ODT, but can't be sure, as I have a full version.

As for learning material, there's plenty of stuff through Microsoft Press, and other publishers like WROX, O'Reilly & Wiley, but I can't specifically recommend anything. You could start at the source: http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/vstudio/dd831853.aspx


----------



## RoryA (Mar 10, 2013)

Remember that if you like Powerpivot you have to get a ProPlus version of 2013 not just Pro.


----------



## Tomred (Mar 10, 2013)

RoryA

Thanks for commenting.



Smitty
I was given a copy of From VBA to VSTO today:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/From-VBA-VSTO-Excel-27s-Engine/dp/1932802142

It's clarified a few things for me.

I wonder why Microsoft created an abbreviated language VSTO instead of just going straight to C++ and C# etc. Businesses must go insane keeping up .... that can't be right ..... what's that all about?
I know things change  in the world of software but are they having a laugh !


----------



## Smitty (Mar 10, 2013)

Gerard's book is a good one, but a bit dated now I think.

There hasn't been a lot of clarification on the future of VBA other than it's not going away anytime soon, but when it comes to the .NET platform I think it's pick your poison.


----------



## Tomred (Mar 8, 2013)

It's a while since I looked at Excel and need to brush up on it.
I write to ask if I'd be best to drop VBA and start learning VSTO.

I currently have Excel 2003 but plan to get a more recent version.
Which I'm not sure about either ?

Any advice would be much appreciated.


----------



## RoryA (Mar 11, 2013)

VSTO is not a language-it's a set of tools. when using VSTO you can choose to program in C# or VB.Net


----------



## Tomred (Mar 11, 2013)

*Smitty Wrote:*


> Gerard's book is a good one, but a bit dated now I think.


From what you've explained I can appreciate that. It has clarified a few fundamentals for me though.
I think the .net path is probably the most future proof path as many folk that worked with VB6 moved to it,
because VB6 no longer got support form what I've picked up.


----------

